

Cloudfuji (YC S11) Launches Open-Source, Instant-Setup Fat Free CRM - sgrove
http://cloudfuji.com/blog/2012/05/14/cloudfuji_launches_open_source_instant_setup_fat_free_crm.html

======
sgrove
We've worked with some great people to make this happen, and it's happened
really quickly since just launching Kandan
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3940180>

The user and developer feedback has been incredible so far, and we want to
thank everyone for that.

And we still have the hn discount for those of your looking to invite more
teammates, just go to <http://cloudfuji.com/promo> and use 'hn-preview'
(without the quotes) - just be sure to keep the awesome feedback coming!

------
debacle
Hopefully this is a very nice tool. The current CRM scene, proprietary or not,
is full of bloated bags of broken features.

Good luck!

~~~
sgrove
It's hard to get a CRM that pleases most people and at the same time doesn't
get in the way for most people - we have some strong opinions about why that
is, and we'll be writing about it soon.

Thanks for the kind words!

------
Vekz
We will be discussing Fat Free CRM and other exciting open source projects at
our SF meetup this Thursday.

[http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-New-Wave-Open-Source-
App...](http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-New-Wave-Open-Source-Apps/)

Big thanks to our friends at singly.com for hosting.

------
Eduard
My rough estimate: Within the next 18 months, there will have been so many YC-
supported start-ups that HN will feature YC-affiliated news on all its thirty
front page slots.

~~~
debacle
That's sort of a jaded view, I think. There's plenty of YC startups that we
never hear anything about.

------
mikejarema
Congrats on the launch.

Quick tangential question: why the rename to Cloudfuji? Also I'm curious if
the domain + social media accounts for 'cloudfuji' were available or had to be
acquired?

~~~
sgrove
Thanks for the congrats, it means a lot!

We changed from Bushi.do to Cloudfuji mainly because we had difficulty getting
the bushido.com tld, and it just wasn't worth it. So, we did the scrappy
startup thing, rebranded and launched. As an unexpected benefit, the
'cloudfuji' name has been wide open on most properties, so we haven't had any
problems there.

Happy to answer any other questions.

------
themgt
It would be nice to get some standardization among app hosts. Are you guys
supporting Procfiles/buildpacks ala Heroku? Most of that code is open source
now

(disclosure: working on an app hosting service)

~~~
sgrove
Not yet, but we want to, definitely. We build on top of the Heroku and Cloud
Foundry PaaS's of the world, so we haven't decided on the right way to
standardize it.

Feel free to reach out to me at sean at cloudfuji, and let's chat a bit.

By the way, we've been impressed with some of the hustle we've seen from
pogodan. Very good job.

------
adjohn
Congrats on the launch, this looks great!

------
jasontraff
Awesome job guys, it looks great!

